# Overstocks



## DWSmith (Jan 20, 2015)

The following were made for two shows last year and are the ones that didn't find a home. If anyone is interested please give me a call to order.


----------



## DWSmith (Jan 20, 2015)

Details:

Top left - 1 1/2 x 12 x 18 maple, both sides finished and feet can be included on request. Qty 6
Top right - 1 1/2 x 12 x 16 cherry, both sides finished and feet can be added upon request. Qty 3
Middle left - 1 1/2 x 12 x 18 cherry, both sides finished and feet can be added upon request. Qty 5
Middle right - 1 1/2 x 12 x 12 walnut, both sides finishes, feet can be added upon request. Qty 1
Bottom left - 1 1/2 x 12 x 16 walnut, both sides finished, feet can be added upon request. Qty 9
Bottom right - 1 1/2 x 12 x 18 walnut, both sides finished, feet can be added upon request. Qty 7


----------



## Nuts63 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi Dave , just wondering if you have any overstocks left and what the prices are something in the 12 x16 range Thanks Rick


----------



## DWSmith (Jan 30, 2015)

I do have boards left. You can either call me on Monday at the shop or I will be there for part of the day from mid-morning working on my Land Cruiser.


----------



## toto (Feb 8, 2015)

Dave how much for the 12 by 18 cherry?


----------



## salmonkiller (Feb 22, 2015)

The BoardSMITH said:


> Details:
> 
> Top left - 1 1/2 x 12 x 18 maple, both sides finished and feet can be included on request. Qty 6
> Top right - 1 1/2 x 12 x 16 cherry, both sides finished and feet can be added upon request. Qty 3
> ...


Dear Sir,
Is there any chance that you could please post prices as I cant seem to find any overstocks on your website?
Best regards,
salmonkiller


----------

